# August mack fever - Pelagic smorgasboard



## carnster

Fri night a mate told me that he had seen a bunch of people fishing off the rocks at Currumbin. 
I was considering my options for Sat morn with a strong southerly breeze predicted.
I decided that i would drag the yak down the beach, have a go at currumbin and then drift back to palmy.
The wind was howling, but i had a troll past the rocks and a flick with a slug. After loosing 2 doggies and having a few slugs land next to me for the rock fisherman, i decided to head to palmy. Half way there i was daydreaming about the time i had caught a hoo in the same spot where i was. Then double hookup and the rods were wailing, but one got off pretty quick followed by the other one. I was cranking the skirt in when i noticed it skipping with something big in chase, it was a 1.3m hoo. :shock: 
But i could not entice another bite apart from a hit one my slug which came back with shredded trace after a hit and miss. On the way to palmy i scored a Big mack tuna and sighted a 1.2m spanish yakside, before the hooks pulled out. The wind and swell was up big time and i couldn't feel my feet, but i persevered despite losing a few doggies and finally landing a few tailor and bonito. I was on the way in battling the wind, but i had a few mangled baits left and the peak bite had arrived, so one more try. This time the doggies were aggressive and i landed 2 straight away. One more big run on the way in and then i lost another doggie while trying to grab its tail. Was a great sesh even though the big ones got away plus i had caught some mackeral, which was the goal.  Conned my mate to go out in the ridiculous conditions yesterday arve in his boat, because i was curious to see if they were still there. We only had 30mins before dark but we managed 2 doggies and some tailor and bonito.

I have added a pic of some of the catch and also a past vid showing how frustrating it is when the fish don't stay on. GGGRRRR!


----------



## Nikko

Great reward for the effort you put in


----------



## Funchy

Thats what I'm talkin about baby!!! hahahhaha.... you make me laugh

Good stuff as usual mate


----------



## scater

You seem to lose a lot of fish mate, you need to ask salti what sort of hooks he uses cause he smashes them.


----------



## wayneedden

Yes, no, yesss, no, yes, noooo, yes..
Nice one carnster, hanging to get back on the water been 5 weeks. I might be experiencing kayak-cold turkey..
Thanks for that mate.
Wayne


----------



## carnster

scater said:


> You seem to lose a lot of fish mate, you need to ask salti what sort of hooks he uses cause he smashes them.


 :lol: :lol: Yeah i definitely need to do something different, I can tell you it it is ridiculously annoying. I don't have any trouble holding onto the hungry tuna, bonito and tailor, but the fish that i really want to catch somehow often seem to be escaping.
I think it is the way they are half heartedly hitting the baits, well that's my excuse anyway. 
I am sure there will be plenty of advice given as to what i need to do.
Sometimes i land 5 in a row, while other times i loose 5 in a row, weird hey. 
On a few occasions yesterday i had multiple strikes and the bait was barely touched, they must be just side swiping or bumping the baits, the 2 doggies that i landed were just hooked on the stinger.


----------



## Nikko

Sounds to me they arent really that hungry, they are just playing with the baits


----------



## carnster

Nikko said:


> Sounds to me they arent really that hungry, they are just playing with the baits


I am experiencing good strike mojo  ,but terrible conversion mojo. :?
At least i was getting some action. Out of all the boats i saw out there, i only witnessed one tailor boated.


----------



## krustayshen

Just when I thought things were getting just a little slow on this forum, Carnster pops up with a 'here we go TWITAB'

Thanks Carnster, I always enjoy your reports.

You will catch that Hoo next trip.


----------



## carnster

bertros said:


> There's a reason they call you King Carnster. Shame about the lost Hoo but good result all the same fella. Well done.
> 
> I keep waiting for it to slow down up your neck of the woods, but i think I might have missed it already. ;-)


Yeah thanks mate it has been slow, but it is still always good to go for a paddle.


----------



## carnster

krustayshen said:


> Just when I thought things were getting just a little slow on this forum, Carnster pops up with a 'here we go TWITAB'
> 
> Thanks Carnster, I always enjoy your reports.
> 
> You will catch that Hoo next trip.


That would be awesome and i will lie awake at night dreaming about it, thanks mate.


----------



## carnster

wayneedden said:


> Yes, no, yesss, no, yes, noooo, yes..
> Nice one carnster, hanging to get back on the water been 5 weeks. I might be experiencing kayak-cold turkey..
> Thanks for that mate.
> Wayne


Don't let the cold stop you Wayne, it's mind over matter :-o . Hopefully warming up soon; the days are getting longer.


----------



## wayneedden

Nah not the cold m8, been dad day-care, whilst lady working in east-timor, but she back now. Might be down that way this coming weekend, so heres hoping conditions are kind. ;-)


----------



## scater

carnster said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to lose a lot of fish mate, you need to ask salti what sort of hooks he uses cause he smashes them.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Yeah i definitely need to do something different, I can tell you it it is ridiculously annoying. I don't have any trouble holding onto the hungry tuna, bonito and tailor, but the fish that i really want to catch somehow often seem to be escaping.
> I think it is the way they are half heartedly hitting the baits, well that's my excuse anyway.
> I am sure there will be plenty of advice given as to what i need to do.
> Sometimes i land 5 in a row, while other times i loose 5 in a row, weird hey.
> On a few occasions yesterday i had multiple strikes and the bait was barely touched, they must be just side swiping or bumping the baits, the 2 doggies that i landed were just hooked on the stinger.
Click to expand...

Yeah practically all of the fish I've caught on safa rigs are on the stinger. I think the macks are trying to bite the tail off to disable the prey so they can then circle back and clean up the rest. I've been using the same trebles I put on barra lures up north - 4x owners.


----------



## carnster

scater said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scater said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to lose a lot of fish mate, you need to ask salti what sort of hooks he uses cause he smashes them.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Yeah i definitely need to do something different, I can tell you it it is ridiculously annoying. I don't have any trouble holding onto the hungry tuna, bonito and tailor, but the fish that i really want to catch somehow often seem to be escaping.
> I think it is the way they are half heartedly hitting the baits, well that's my excuse anyway.
> I am sure there will be plenty of advice given as to what i need to do.
> Sometimes i land 5 in a row, while other times i loose 5 in a row, weird hey.
> On a few occasions yesterday i had multiple strikes and the bait was barely touched, they must be just side swiping or bumping the baits, the 2 doggies that i landed were just hooked on the stinger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah practically all of the fish I've caught on safa rigs are on the stinger. I think the macks are trying to bite the tail off to disable the prey so they can then circle back and clean up the rest. I've been using the same trebles I put on barra lures up north - 4x owners.
Click to expand...

I use 6x VMC as i have had owners bend too much for my liking on big spanish.


----------



## efc

Another great session Chris! Do you use the mac tuna for bait or eat them?


----------



## carnster

efc said:


> Another great session Chris! Do you use the mac tuna for bait or eat them?


I gave it to a mate who likes them.


----------



## carnster

salticrak said:


> big spanish you say? :twisted:


It was a 1.66m/32kg spanish and i was lucky to have got him in with the hook so bent, also lost a big fish on a so called super strong jig head with an owner hook that broke.


----------



## TheHulk

Middle of winter n u r landing mackerel n getting hit by hoo?
Crazy!!! Well deserved in those conditions ! Might just put the plastics away for a while.


----------



## juliandm

Nice work mate, unlucky on the hoo! Still waiting for the arrival of the big dogs up here!


----------



## carnster

juliandm said:


> Nice work mate, unlucky on the hoo! Still waiting for the arrival of the big dogs up here!


They are there, but a little fickle.


----------



## alangoggin

Awesome stuff still getting mackerel, I hope you get your hoo mate


----------



## carnster

alangoggin said:


> Awesome stuff still getting mackerel, I hope you get your hoo mate


Thanks Alan, been a crazy season, you guys still getting them?


----------



## carnster

rayl said:


> A bit of fuel to feed the fire.
> Looking forward to your next post...yea baby


Thanks Ray, yeah that will keep me keen to keep trying.


----------



## Godzilla

Well done Chris think I'll hit Palmy Sunday morning and just focus on trolling, see if I can get as lucky, good work mate!


----------



## Zed

Dammit Carns, that just chaps my hide. Get with the program. It's Winter you rebel!

You're pelagic tally is killing me and I'm in the throes of Summer, over here.


----------



## alangoggin

carnster said:


> alangoggin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff still getting mackerel, I hope you get your hoo mate
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Alan, been a crazy season, you guys still getting them?
Click to expand...

Would you believe it everyone had givin up on them except for one guy. He's fairly new to offshore yakking and had hardly any luck all season. Every week with a bit of advice and encouragement from everyone around here he'd adjust he's tactics and kept paddling out and givin it a crack. Last Saturday week when everyone else was fishing for snapper he peddles past with a big shit eating grin after catching he's first mackerel for the year!!!

Man we were so happy for him. It was a nice spotty and that was the last I'd heard of down here. Weather has being too crap to get out last weekend but hopefully there will be a few of us get out this weekend.


----------



## paulb

Curious about your technique - looks like you continue paddling hard after hookup ? Do you continue paddling till the fish stops running and shows signs of tiring?


----------



## carnster

alangoggin said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alangoggin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff still getting mackerel, I hope you get your hoo mate
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Alan, been a crazy season, you guys still getting them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you believe it everyone had givin up on them except for one guy. He's fairly new to offshore yakking and had hardly any luck all season. Every week with a bit of advice and encouragement from everyone around here he'd adjust he's tactics and kept paddling out and givin it a crack. Last Saturday week when everyone else was fishing for snapper he peddles past with a big shit eating grin after catching he's first mackerel for the year!!!
> 
> Man we were so happy for him. It was a nice spotty and that was the last I'd heard of down here. Weather has being too crap to get out last weekend but hopefully there will be a few of us get out this weekend.
Click to expand...

That's a good story!


----------



## carnster

paulb said:


> Curious about your technique - looks like you continue paddling hard after hookup ? Do you continue paddling till the fish stops running and shows signs of tiring?


It often leads to a second hookup, but in this case i was just trying to spread the lines a little bit and get the wind behind me for the fight.


----------



## carnster

CAV said:


> nice one carnster, The macs must be seriously lost this year.


It just a long shot, but I am still hoping for a spanish over 1.2m, this year the larger ones have eluded me while other years it hasn't been a problem. Still happy to catch any mackeral particularly now and a 1.1m spanish would still be pretty good. I really enjoy paddling hard on the troll and while there is a chance i will try.


----------



## carnster

Godzilla said:


> Well done Chris think I'll hit Palmy Sunday morning and just focus on trolling, see if I can get as lucky, good work mate!


I reckon it is worth a go Justin, good luck.


----------



## carnster

Zed said:


> Dammit Carns, that just chaps my hide. Get with the program. It's Winter you rebel!
> 
> You're pelagic tally is killing me and I'm in the throes of Summer, over here.


Thanks Mate!


----------



## kayaktwo

Hi, are you the one they call (The Carnster ) if you are WOW

I've heard the guy's talking about you at work ,

That's amazing really happy to meet you

Regards Travis


----------



## kayaktwo

I also hear them talking about another guy (Rockpack) or something

I haven't found him yet but apparently he's even more of a legend than you

Wow it's great over here , this place is amazing meeting you guys

Trav


----------



## carnster

kayaktwo said:


> Hi, are you the one they call (The Carnster ) if you are WOW
> 
> I've heard the guy's talking about you at work ,
> 
> That's amazing really happy to meet you
> 
> Regards Travis


I am the Bonito king! 8)


----------



## Cuda

Hmmm, Kayaktwo, Trav eh? Sounds like a certain spiced butt person has come back with an alias for shits and giggles :lol:


----------



## kayaktwo

Cuda said:


> Hmmm, Kayaktwo, Trav eh? Sounds like a certain spiced butt person has come back with an alias for shits and giggles :lol:


Hi Cuda

Not quite sure what you mean , I have a double dragon kayak, like that's why Im kayak two

Cheers Mate


----------

